# Homemade costumes vs. Store-bought



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I usually like the store bought costumes until I try it on, not only are girls costumes always toooo short the material is blahhh. They charge $60 dollars for material that costs $6!? So I started buying thrift store stuff and putting them together then moved on to making them from scratch. The only problem is when you make it from scratch you tend to buy the better material and the price goes way up. But I dont think I'd ever buy another store bought costume but I like the inspiration.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I've done both, but usually when I do the store bought it's the more expensive ones, cause I don't really like the cheaper looking ones. I love checking out thrift stores, their full of things you wouldn't find in a store.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm definitely of the school of making, or rather pulling together, your own costume. I'm always on the lookout for possible pieces when I prowl the thrift stores. I've got quite a closet collection at this point.

Some store bought accessories are okay, though I'm never too impressed with their quality. The materials are usually so cheap and poorly sewn.

The fact that I can't sew is kind of an issue, but I've learned to deal. And the sizing is a big thing too, so few costumes fit you very well. I much prefer putting together a costume that I feel comfortable in, and that I'm not concerned is too revealing or is going to fall apart before the end of the evening.

Growing up, store bought costumes barely existed. You can get almost anything these days, but most of it seems pretty bland. It's a lot more fun to use them for inspiration, and then make your own, superior version!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with so many comments here. "Prepackaged" costumes are getting cheesier, cheaper (fabric-wise), smaller/shorter and poorly made. I'm not hating on the sexy stuff too much (I wore it before I got this hellacious brown recluse scar on my leg), but c'mon! Enough is enough already. And since packaged costumes are a dime a dozen, I truly enjoy seeing others' creativity when they make or put together their own costume. While I am guilty of buying some of the higher-end prepackaged costumes mainly for quality, I prefer to "throw things together". I, too, want to feel comfortable in what I'm wearing.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I do not sew so I can't do homemade costumes. I have had costumes made for me. But of late have been using different acessories to create new characters from basic costumes.

The below costumes were store bought and woked out OK since they were inexpensive.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

My Evil Warlock was put together from purchases off the internet.








[/IMG]

However my best costumes were the ones that were made by my costumer.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]









[/IMG]








[/IMG]

I have been using basic costumes to create new characters by getting new acessoroes or wigs.

The Washington costume has been turned into Ben Franklin, Icabod Crane, Colonial Partygoer.

The Charley's Aunt has also become The Grandmother.

I have several different Martha Stewart outfits from resale shops, inexpensive sales and my own trousers.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

My costumer made the poncho. I bought an apron from Martha Stewart on line

I much prefer homemade or made by a professional. A lot of the store bought costumes can be expensive and do not last.

Hope that this helps.

TC


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

i know people get scared of sewing but when i started all i could sew was a blanket, I learned by trial and error. You really only need one thing, patience. Trust me there are still times I want to throw my sewing through a window and go crosseyed reading a pattern or ask my self what on earth is that? But if the only thing holding you back is you think you cant, just try. I know its a lil off topic but I thought I'd put it out there anyway. Good Luck!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Dani21 said:


> i know people get scared of sewing but when i started all i could sew was a blanket, I learned by trial and error. You really only need one thing, patience. Trust me there are still times I want to throw my sewing through a window and go crosseyed reading a pattern or ask my self what on earth is that? But if the only thing holding you back is you think you cant, just try. I know its a lil off topic but I thought I'd put it out there anyway. Good Luck!


Thanks for the encouragement!

TC


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

The past few years I have been making my own costumes, completely sewn from head to toe. But I don't knock the store bought costumes, as long as they are great quality and have a quirk to them that I like. Plus the one year I won a costume contest, I used a store bought costume. I bought a basic nun costume, slit up the front with a pair of scissors, added my own plaid skirt underneath with lots of chains, my favorite ass-kicking boots and a huge cross around my neck. The Bondage Nun was born. Probably helped that I was at an underground goth club  

Its all about preference and dedication (and sadly money also). If you feel like a home-made costume (not just sewing, also piecing together things) will be awesome to do, then go for it and sell it. If you feel like you need to buy something instead, but still feel like you can be confident and sell that costume, then go for that.

I'm sure there will come a day, when I know I've reached my limits or just believe that the cost is better in the long run, and I will buy a costume instead of making my own. Until then JoAnn has my number.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've come to change my mind on this topic. I was a bit of a snob, looking down my nose at store bought costumes, until I started to realize that often making my own costume from scratch ended up costing as much as buying a REALLY nice one. So now I try to find a balance - buying the key pieces, or base pieces like dresses/shirts/etc and customizing a few accessories. This year I'm pregnant and short on time/energy, if I were to find a great costume (maternity & fitting my theme) I wouldn't be above paying $100 or so for it, making costumes always ends up costing me at least that much.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

My Joker costume 2 years ago cost me like under $40, including make up and supplies  http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/74734-finally-real-jokers-halloween-2008-pics.html 


Last year's Ghostbuster costume cost me around $70 - both years' made from scratch - http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/78431-ghostbuster-costume-2009-a.html


This year's Tron costume will cost me about $70 roughly, cause of the price of the lighting! Yes, the actual movie costumes DO light up! The ID Disk on the back will cost me about $20 extra!


----------



## getscary (Sep 15, 2005)

The glory of the homemade costume is its uniqueness. A homemade costume is a heck of a conversation piece. There are plenty of high quality store-bought costumes being produced these days, however if you wish to showcase your enginuity and creativity at a Halloween party, the homemade costume always wins.


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Definitely the homemade costume. I agree with those of you who said that the store bought costumes are so cheap! The fabric is usually some thin polyester and I never feel secure wearing them because they never seem to fit right. I also feel like they don't look authentic enough. I hate it that everything is sewn together in one big costume, but gives the illusion that it's multiple pieces...that combined with the cheap fabric... just doesn't do it for me.

A few years ago I bought an "expensive" store bought costume for $120.00 which is definitely much better than the norm, but still not quite up to par.

Since I don't sew, or know anyone who does it's always been an issue up until this year when I discovered www.etsy.com ...there are so many talented and creative people selling their handmade costumes, accessories...etc. It's my new Halloween go-to place! 

The place that has the most authentic looking costume shoes for women is Grandin Road, in my opinion.


----------



## Stoo (Sep 19, 2010)

I usually try to make my own, this year though I am going with a store-bought mask with some customized clothing and home made accessories. In the past I have made my own masks from paper-mache and such like and would one day like to attempt my own latex/silicone mask but for this year I decided for budget and times sake I would buy the mask.

Home made costumes can generally be lower budget although more costly in time and they allow you to be much more inventive which in turn is more impressive to the on-looker. The last fancy dress party I went to I had made a Ghostbuster costume, it was no way screen accurate but the simple fact that the proton pack had lights and switches seemed to impress and was built for a lower cost than a simple inflatable pack. It was made of scrap cardboard, pringles cans, and some wii controller accesories that were scavenged from a bin, with the electronics from an old joystick and a lantern from a £1 store.


Personally I always hope that people would appreciate a well-done home-made costume over a nice looking store bought costume.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Love the proton pack! 



getscary said:


> There are plenty of high quality store-bought costumes being produced these days, however if you wish to showcase your enginuity and creativity at a Halloween party, the homemade costume always wins.


Bingo. When I was a kid, Mom was all about taking what was around the house (often last year's costume) and making it into something new. She was the MacGyver of Halloween.

We do buy a lot of stuff, latex appliances and such, but we always add to it with home made stuff.

I say you gotta bring your creativity, either making your own costume, tweaking a store-bought one, or by getting into character.


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

I think that I may take up sewing. There's so many things you could do. I would love to be able to say one day, "I made my costume. Bought the fabric, sewed it together, created my own accessories and everything." Plus, I need a hobby.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Bingo. When I was a kid, Mom was all about taking what was around the house (often last year's costume) and making it into something new. She was the MacGyver of Halloween.




LMAO! Love it!


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Dani21. I think you can get some great ideas from store bought costumes. And the accessories aisle are still great. I have bought and worn store bought costumes but I usually make alterations to the costumes. 

I must admit, there are some cool costumes to be had from specialty stores though.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

For the first year (2007) that I did my Pirate themed display, I got my costume from either Walmart or K-Mart.

It worked out OK for that year, but then I slowly swapped out more authentic clothing and accessories as I went along. It also helps that I attend the yearly "Pirate Festival" here in Northern California and I am able to get a lot of my ideas and things for my costume from there.

This year I ended up using my original costume on one of my pirate skeletons and it worked out great!


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Since I was around 7-8 I always made my costume ideas out of what my mom had in her closet and then maybe buy one of 2 things like a hat and a gun to complete my gangster outfit. But all in all, I usually just make a costume out of what I have. Saves me money every year


----------



## tomibraniste (Mar 18, 2011)

I think is more better to buy costumes , because they look more good. Home made costumes look realy bad


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2011)

I prefer homemade, seems more authentic and gives others a taste of your personality too.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

I find the store bought ones convienant and thats all . cheeply sewn, cheep fabric, one size fits all my a$$, and just ordinary. the homemade ones are a wow factor.. its unlikely that you will be wearing the same outfit as someone else, that makes it personal to your taste , although you can add stuff to the store bought ones to give it a different look , I think if people actually tried they can make their own , I even love the tacky homemade cereal killer owith stabbed ceareal boxes on it thats a classic homemade costume that does not take skill to make but is Unique in its self.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with so much of what you said ihauntu. And one more point - it seems like all of the costumes for females are becoming skimpier and skimpier. I purchased an adult costume for my child last year because the teen sized costumes were way too short. 

Not everybody wants to look like a hooker year after year!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

OH! And if I was going for that special "hooker" look, I could come up with a much better homemade costume than the too small, too short store bought one.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

tomibraniste said:


> Home made costumes look realy bad


You obviously haven't checked out the great costumes that have been made by members here.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

Store bought ones are ok but only if your throw down the big bucks. I like to design my own because then It looks exactly like wanted without compromising


----------

